# Najera's pesky style is what Mavs need



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Najera's pesky style is what Mavs need
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. – With 1:07 left in the first quarter Friday night, Eddie Najera did what he does.
> 
> ...


I agree. Najera is pretty much a non-factor when it comes to scoring, but he he will make some plays that help you win and he isn't afraid of playing like a goon on the basketball court.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Indeed. Najera is the man.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

you guys do know that he was on the team before right?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

VeN said:


> you guys do know that he was on the team before right?


Yes sir. Been waiting for a while for him to escape the crap that was New Jersey...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> you guys do know that he was on the team before right?


Sure. What are you trying to say though?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

this is the same guy yall were glad to see go a few years ago thats all. hes good in spurts but if he has to play big minutes... never been a fan of the guy


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I've always loved Najera, even when I still disliked the Mavs way back when. He's a solid bench guy who's good to have - if you don't need him to be a major player for you, he's great.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> this is the same guy yall were glad to see go a few years ago thats all. hes good in spurts but if he has to play big minutes... never been a fan of the guy


I don't disagree with that at all. The thing is though, if he can give you energy off the bench and play about ten minutes in some games, he can definitely make an impact.


----------

